# Advice for Rick Simpson Oil



## Bbferrell (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi guys,


I've been researching for the past week. I am sold on the Rick Simpson Oil. I have a pretty good bull shit meter. But, to me all of the anecdotal evidence is convincing.


In the past two years my father has been diagnosed with first prostate cancer, then colon cancer and then finally leukemia. He hasn't done any of the chemo or radiation. He did have surgery to remove the colon cancer and by all accounts the doctors say they got it all. He refuses to get the prostate cancer treated primarily because her doesn't believe in the treatments of chemo or radiation. He also isn't going to get any conventional treatment for the leukemia either. He says be wants a quality of life and doesn't want to go near the medical systems treatments.


I've Been educating him on the Rick Simspon Oil. He is very excited to try it. But, here is the rub. He lives in Pennsylvania and South Carolina. Splits his time. Neither state has medical marijuana laws. So. I've been trying to find the best way to get him treated. 


It seems like Oregon may be the only legal alternative. Since, out of state people can be registered users. But, even then I don't knownifnthenquantity limit would prevent the purchase of Rick simpson oil. Plus, it's not exactly convenient to travel there.


The other option is to find someone who will sell it to him on the black market. I found an individual. But, I can't be confident I. The quality of the oil.


Do any of you has have a suggestion?


What is the best way to get my father the oil with reasonable confidence the it's of good quality?


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 26, 2012)

try it...find out


----------



## ckrescho (Dec 30, 2012)

I agree. Try it. If not, moving may be an option???


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes it'll work.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQSMyQcqdv4&feature=youtu.be

Watch my video on my process in making the cure.


----------



## nameno (Feb 20, 2013)

What part of S.C.?


----------

